# Useful Keltec Links



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are some useful links if you don't already have them.

*P3AT DISASSEMBLY*
http://www.1bad69.com/keltec/disassembly.htm

*FLUFF AND BUFF PAGE 1*
http://www.goldenloki.com/guns/keltec/prep.htm

*FLUFF AND BUFF PAGE 2*
http://www.goldenloki.com/guns/keltec/prep2.htm

*LUBRICATION*
http://www.goldenloki.com/guns/keltec/care2.htm

*CHANGE GRIP
*http://www.geocities.com/pocketguns/P32grip.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Btt!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice Links! Thanks SW.


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Kel-Tec Stuff*

More good Kel-Tec Tips

http://www.1bad69.com/keltec/index.htm


----------

